# Couple of more Peppermills



## Maverick (Nov 29, 2020)

Completed a couple of more PMs. Brazilian mahogany from @FranklinWorkshops and pepper tree from @vegas urban lumber. Waiting on another order of the kits to come in to finish them up.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2020)

Those are beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 29, 2020)

John, 
Good ones! The pepper tree is my favorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 29, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Completed a couple of more PMs. Brazilian mahogany from @FranklinWorkshops and pepper tree from @vegas urban lumber. Waiting on another order of the kits to come in to finish them up.
> 
> View attachment 196951
> 
> View attachment 196952


gotta like that CA pepper spalt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Nov 29, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> gotta like that CA pepper spalt


Agree, the first one I did turned real nice from start to finish. This one gave me fits due to cracks constantly showing up the entire turn. But the effort was worth it in the end.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 29, 2020)

Those are excellent John! How many have you made so far? Seems like a lot....


----------



## Maverick (Nov 29, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Those are excellent John! How many have you made so far? Seems like a lot....


Thanks Barry, that is 9 so far......Christmas presents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2020)

Congrats on your production line! You are approaching perfection! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2020)

Nicely done! Looks like your friends and family are gonna make out like bandits for Christmas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 30, 2020)

That pepper tree one is the bees knees. I’m thinking you have mastered the mill!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 30, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> That pepper tree one is the bees knees. I’m thinking you have mastered the mill!



thanks Michael, I don't know that I have mastered it yet, but I am certainly more comfortable and knowledgeable than I was with the first one. For me, doing multiple ones close together is how I learn best and these have provided me a world of more experience in several different ways of doing things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 30, 2020)

That pepper tree is some fantastic looking wood. Both are great looking mills. 

I bet when you are done you won't want to turn any more mills for a while. At least that's the way I was when I turned multiples a couple years ago. 

Turning multiples has always been the way I learned best too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Nov 30, 2020)

Is there a specific kit you prefer over another one? Or are they all about the same? I was thinking about giving a pepper mill a shot. I haven’t turned any yet.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 30, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Is there a specific kit you prefer over another one? Or are they all about the same? I was thinking about giving a pepper mill a shot. I haven’t turned any yet.


Zack, I am using a kit called Ron Browns Best that I purchased through Peach Tree Woodworking. It is a ceramic kit which I prefer so the user can use either salt or pepper. It is the only kit I have used so far, but I may try another brand later. If you are interested in the specific kit number just let me know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 30, 2020)

trc65 said:


> That pepper tree is some fantastic looking wood. Both are great looking mills.


Thanks Tim, the pepper tree is a definite winner. It is going to make it tough on deciding who gets which mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 1, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Zack, I am using a kit called Ron Browns Best that I purchased through Peach Tree Woodworking. It is a ceramic kit which I prefer so the user can use either salt or pepper. It is the only kit I have used so far, but I may try another brand later. If you are interested in the specific kit number just let me know.


Thank you! I will look into it tonight! And your mills look great. The second one is amazing. Happy holidays.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

